# Ebay Coilovers??? junk or not bad?



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Link 

I want to see whatever thinks....
Thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

not enough info on the link, don't do it...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

You get what you pay for. $45? JUNK!!!!! 

BOUNCE, BOUNCE, BOUNCE. That's what you'll get when you drive down ANY street with a little bitty crack in them.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

go with eibach springs or tein coilovers. i have R1 Coilovers and they are the worst springs i have ever seen. i bottom-out on ever bump and that with the springs lowered then even raised my car about an 1" from stock. It also makes alot of noise from the springs.....go to adventon.com and they r cheap on prices


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

thanks for the advice...I cant afford eibach or tein so I guess that will have to wait.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

PM tell me how much u have to spend and i can find a nice set of springs for u? k


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

someone had the pro kits I think on ebay for $80.00


----------

